

OpenHeatMap launches - joshfraser
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/07/openheatmap-launches.html

======
joshfraser
yet another neat product from pete warden. the unemployment map is a really
nice example of the value of this type of visualization:

<http://www.openheatmap.com/examples/us_unemployment_county/>

------
yellowbkpk
Related: <http://github.com/amccollum/pyheat>

